# *Possible* working prospects on Petfinder



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Kino's description says she's very active. If there's anyone in or near Pelham, Alabama, she *might* be a working prospect:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=5443061


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

This guy's description says he's aloof towards strangers and is not recommended for a household with children or small pets:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6515966


This pretty girl, at the same shelter, would make an excellent pet, says her description.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6515999


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

This guy is extremely dog aggressive, and trained in both English and German:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=5035306


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Minnie stalks and catches birds in mid flight.  

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=1014848


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Lily isn't purebred, but she's only 8 or 9 months old and her description says she loves to play tug:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6433004


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's another young-un (he looks more shepherd than mal, though):

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6010798


and a girl that is extremely active and needs a home with no children or small animals:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6457734


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Littermates:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6414999

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6415005

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6415010

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6415016

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6415021

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6415025

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6415027


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

His description says he'd be a good SAR prospect:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6153283



And here are some more puppies:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6510609


http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6292830


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Another "needs active home":

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6487405


Clearly a GSD mix:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6474051

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=4356953

Chow chow?

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6485556


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Another clearly GSD mix:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=5734741


I PROMISE I'M DONE NOW!!!!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh Kristen, don't get me started looking, I won't be able to stop! Petfinder is so darn addictive. Dutch Shepherd Rescue had a really cool looking Dutchie/GSD/Mali mix. She looked like a skinny striped tiger with a saddle. She was even sport evaluated and passed except needed some getting used to gun fire. But she got adopted. Darn...not that I'm in the market!!! Everyone in our club keeps trying to talk us into getting another one so my fiance, who is training as a helper, can have his own dog to train since I have Zoso. But I must say no for now. Three dogs plus any foster I might have at the moment is quite enough, thanks! 

Anyone else have a shelter/rescue working dog?

Edit: here's the photo of the Dutchie mix.








[/url]


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Another clearly GSD mix:
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=5734741
> 
> ...


Kristen is a bad bad girl. I didn't really know about that site until 
now! :lol:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

:twisted: :twisted: Soon you'll be hooked ............ 

That dutchie mix is a cutie!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> :twisted: :twisted: Soon you'll be hooked ............
> 
> That dutchie mix is a cutie!


BAD Kristen! BAD! :lol: 


I know. I want every single one I looked at.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm certain I've mentioned this before, but I have 42 dogs currently working. Over half of those are from rescues, shelters, dog pounds or from owners that bought cute puppies that somehow grew into full sized dogs. It's been my experience there are many dogs in shelters that make great single purpose detection dogs, ie drug, explosives, cadaver etc, it is extremely rare you would find one that makes a good patrol dog. There is an organization in Texas, around the Dallas/FT. Worth area called: Gifted Animal Placement Program (GAP) GAP was started by an ex law enforcement officer that recognized the number of animals that could be used in some service, such as law enforcement or SAR. They train shelter and dog pound employees how to evaluate a dog, looking for those specific behaviors that would be consistent with that type of training. I've recieved 5 dogs from them, 4 are in my current drug detection class. One is being trained in Search and Rescue for FEMA. They are a 501 3C Non profit organization. Although they did offer the dogs to us free of charge, I insisted on paying an adoption fee. I think it is a very worthwhile endeavor.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I'm certain I've mentioned this before, but I have 42 dogs currently working. Over half of those are from rescues, shelters, dog pounds or from owners that bought cute puppies that somehow grew into full sized dogs. It's been my experience there are many dogs in shelters that make great single purpose detection dogs, ie drug, explosives, cadaver etc, it is extremely rare you would find one that makes a good patrol dog. There is an organization in Texas, around the Dallas/FT. Worth area called: Gifted Animal Placement Program (GAP) GAP was started by an ex law enforcement officer that recognized the number of animals that could be used in some service, such as law enforcement or SAR. They train shelter and dog pound employees how to evaluate a dog, looking for those specific behaviors that would be consistent with that type of training. I've recieved 5 dogs from them, 4 are in my current drug detection class. One is being trained in Search and Rescue for FEMA. They are a 501 3C Non profit organization. Although they did offer the dogs to us free of charge, I insisted on paying an adoption fee. I think it is a very worthwhile endeavor.
> 
> DFrost


It is indeed, and it's also a very worthwhile endeavor to post 
this message on this kind of board. Spread the idea! Isn't it
wonderful to find jobs and futures for dogs whose owners have 
abandoned them?!

THANK YOU!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Shhhhhhh....don't tell anybody, but my current FEMA dog in training came from a shelter in NJ. I saw him on Petfinder too!

He's a GSD-Malinois mix and was an owner turn-in. 10 mos. old when I got him. Very nice dog with loads of drive! Sure was a lot less money than I spent on my imported Mali. $100 tax deductible donation. I couldn't believe what I was seeing when we went there to assess him. 

I also have a friend in KY who runs a Labrador rescue. She places a heck of a lot of dogs with assistance dog foundations, search and rescue trainers, and police depts on a regular basis. Its a great program!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> Shhhhhhh....don't tell anybody, but my current FEMA dog in training came from a shelter in NJ. I saw him on Petfinder too!
> 
> He's a GSD-Malinois mix and was an owner turn-in. 10 mos. old when I got him. Very nice dog with loads of drive! Sure was a lot less money than I spent on my imported Mali. $100 tax deductible donation. I couldn't believe what I was seeing when we went there to assess him.
> 
> I also have a friend in KY who runs a Labrador rescue. She places a heck of a lot of dogs with assistance dog foundations, search and rescue trainers, and police depts on a regular basis. Its a great program!


I looooove posts like this. My daughter with earth dogs also works with Out of the Pits. Placing a dog who needs a job with a trainer/handler who needs a dog is so cool. I want to get in on that at some level.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

<<<I also have a friend in KY who runs a Labrador rescue. She places a heck of a lot of dogs with assistance dog foundations, search and rescue trainers, and police depts on a regular basis. Its a great program!>>>

I'm not far from KY. If I PM you and give you my business phone, would you pass it to your friend. I use a lot of rescue dogs, particularly labs, plus, I'm in contact with many of the police agencies in my area that also look for dogs on occasion.

DFrost


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

> He's a GSD-Malinois mix and was an owner turn-in. 10 mos. old when I got him. Very nice dog with loads of drive! Sure was a lot less money than I spent on my imported Mali. $100 tax deductible donation. I couldn't believe what I was seeing when we went there to assess him.


*nods* My Mal was $90 who came from the shelter I volunteer and foster for. He might have a touch of GSD in him as well, but eh...I remember reading his Petfinder profile saying that he was shy and would probably always be. HA! YEAH RIGHT!!! I think they must have done that eval right after they adopted his brother he came into the shelter with at age 3 months as strays. He also had kennel cough, which also makes a pup be rather lethargic too. Zoso may never be a Sch III titled dog or anything, but at least I didn't drop a grand or more on him!   He seems to be doing quite well with sport tracking and obedience so far, protection is coming along slowly but then again, I wasn't great at martial arts when I started, and I've been a black belt instructor for 3 years, so slow and steady wins the race, right? He's a house pet before anything, so anything in addition to his ability to drive me crazy is just a bonus. 

Connie with a C (LOL), you might want to ask around the GSD, Malinois, Dutch shepherd rescues. I know Malinois rescue likes to have people volunteer to ID them in the shelters and whatnot as they are unfortunately jumping big time in popularity. You could maybe do a bit of drive testing as well in case someone wants a rescue one for sport or SAR or whatever?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

David:
I absolutely will pass your info on to her if you PM it to me. 

Here's her website in case y'all want to take a peek...
http://www.kylabrescue.com/


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Konnie, Thanks, with the web site, I will email her direct with my business address. Thank you for the information.

DFrost


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

my first PSD was a shelter rescue. was a bit of a soft dog, but he bit a couple badguys and many good finds (people and drugs)...


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I'm certain I've mentioned this before, but I have 42 dogs currently working. Over half of those are from rescues, shelters, dog pounds or from owners that bought cute puppies that somehow grew into full sized dogs. It's been my experience there are many dogs in shelters that make great single purpose detection dogs, ie drug, explosives, cadaver etc, it is extremely rare you would find one that makes a good patrol dog. There is an organization in Texas, around the Dallas/FT. Worth area called: Gifted Animal Placement Program (GAP) GAP was started by an ex law enforcement officer that recognized the number of animals that could be used in some service, such as law enforcement or SAR. They train shelter and dog pound employees how to evaluate a dog, looking for those specific behaviors that would be consistent with that type of training. I've recieved 5 dogs from them, 4 are in my current drug detection class. One is being trained in Search and Rescue for FEMA. They are a 501 3C Non profit organization. Although they did offer the dogs to us free of charge, I insisted on paying an adoption fee. I think it is a very worthwhile endeavor.
> 
> DFrost


I am so absolutely THRILLED to hear this! You all know I dabble in GSD rescue and it always kills me that so many dogs with lots of potential are dumped by their humans . I do have one rescued GSD here and thanks to HD and lack of drive she'll never do any sort of work, but she has such sound nerves and such a sweet temperment! Last night my husband was drilling a hole in our subfloor to rewire my dishwasher plug and he did it from the basement up. When he started drilling, Andi ran to the spot he was drilling and barked at whatever was coming through HER floor! I had to pull her away so she wouldn't get hurt and then she stood there intently waiting. She didn't show any fear! (Achilles was laying in the living room through all of that -- he's learned that when we start pulling out drills and saws he needs to steer clear LOL).

At any rate: there are some very nice dogs in sheters, pounds, and rescues...


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

There sure are great dogs in shelters and pounds. I work with quite a few here too. Some of the dogs have been great dogs and are now full working dogs out there doing their job and being trained for narc or SAR.

And to think these dogs were waisting away in a shelter with no hope of rehoming because of their super high drive.


----------

